# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Τι πρωτότυπο, πάλι για πλακέτα

## NEOMELOS

Αγαπητοί συνφορουμίτες γειά σας.
Αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με την πλακέτα του διαδρόμου μου, (premier 1688a) αγορασμένος από Μακρο προ 7-8 χρόνια.
Στη διετία άλλαξα για πρώτη φορά πλακέτα 120++ ευρο και τώρα πάλι μάλλον τα ίδια.
Η διαφορά σήμερα είναι, πρώτον ότι έχασα τα στοιχεία του τεχνικού και το Μάκρο δε συνεργάζεται πλέον με κανένα, δεύτερον, οι τεχνικοί που βρήκα στο τηλέφωνο, θέλουν να έρθουν να πάρουν όλο το διάδρομο ξεκινώντας με ένα 50άρι και ότι βγει στη συνέχεια (άμα βγει από το σπίτι ότι και να σου ζητήσουν για να γυρίσει τα πληρώνεις ή όχι), και τρίτον, οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και απ'ότι διάβασα σε άλλες καταχωρήσεις τα διακοσάρια και τα τριακοσάρια δεν σπανίζουν.
Οπότε έβγαλα κάτι σκουριασμένα κατσαβίδια, έβαλα μπαταρίες στο πολύμετρο διάβασα και το πόνημα "Μπάμπης ο μικρός ηλεκτρολόγος" και πήρα τη πλακέτα στο χέρι ψάχνοντας λύση.
Πρώτα σιγουρεύτηκα ότι το μοτέρ γυρνάει, με μπαταρία από μηχανάκι 12v, ακολουθεί και ο ιμάντας χωρίς βάρος βέβαια και σταματάει και με το χέρι αλλά το βρίσκω λογικό καθώς το μοτέρ γράφει πάνω του DC180V-2,2 ΗΡ.
Μετρώντας στη πλακέτα την έξοδο του +και- για το μοτέρ μου δίνει το πολύμετρο DC110V χωρίς κατανάλωση.
Μόλις κουμπώνω το μοτέρ μηδενίζει.Παρεμπιπτόντως η τροφοδοσία για τον πίνακα ενδείξεων και οι ενδείξεις λειτουργούν, οπτικά δε, δεν φαίνεται ούτε κάτι φουσκωμένο ούτε κάτι μαυρισμένο.
Η ερωτήσεις λοιπόν είναι, υπάρχει τρόπος ελέγχοντας ή αλλάζοντας  κάτι μόνος μου να βρώ άκρη;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί ίδια πλακέτα για αντικατάσταση;
Εάν μου στείλουν μία πλακέτα από Κίνα (αλλά λένε μέχρι 1,25ΗΡ) με κανα 35άρι ευρό αξίζει, θα ταιριάζει και θα γίνει δουλειά;
Βρέθηκε επίσης στην Άπω ανατολή τροφοδοτικό με ποντεσιόμετρο για μοτέρ συνεχούς 2000W (λύση ανάγκης και ιδιοκατασκευή).
Και αυτή είναι η πλακέτα μου για όποιον τη γνωρίζει, το δε τσιπάκι προγραμματισμού είναι τσιμενταρισμένο.

----------


## chip

για να χαλάει συνέχει σημαίνει η ελατωματική παρτίδα υλικού στην γραμμή παραγωγής ή ποιο πιθανόν κακή σχεδίαση... και αυτό που συνήθως αστοχεί στην κακή σχεδίαση είναι αυτά που αναλαμβάνουν τον έλεγχο φορτίων... άρα σε πρώτη φάση ελέγχεις ρελέ και τρανζίστορ ισχύος!

κάνε έλεγχο και στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης!!!

το τσιμενταρισμένο τσιπακι ειναι μεσα στο μαυρο πλαστικο κουτι που φαίνεται?

αφού έχει ενδείξεις έχεις πολλες πιθανότητες οτι ο μικροελεγκτής δεν έχει βλάβη....

μην βάλεις άλλη πλακέτα αν δεν είναι ίδια... την ποιο μικρή θα την κάψει...

καλο θα ταν αν έβαζες και άλλες φωτογραφίες ώστε να φαίνεται η πλακέτα και από άλλες πλευρές... πχ από πάνω και από αριστερα...
τωρα πχ δεν έχουμε εικόνα πως οδηγείται το τρανζίστορ ισχύος που είναι στην ψύκτρα... 
ποιο ειναι το τρανζίστορ στην ψύκτρα?

το καλό είναι οτι είναι πλακέτα μίας όψης οπότε ξεκολάς και ελέγχεις εύκολα τα εξαρτήματα....

----------


## NEOMELOS

chip ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Τα ρελέ ακούγονται, το τσιπάκι υποθέτω ότι είναι μέσα στο κουτί, οι φωτογραφίες σε λίγο.
Το τρανζίστορ και η γέφυρα δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν αλλοιώσεις από θερμοκρασία; αυτή δεν είναι η ζημιά τους ;

Χωρίς να μπλέκω με επισκευές και πιθανές αποτυχίες ή επαναλήψεις της ίδιας βλάβης, μήπως η αγορά κάτι τέτοιου στα περίπου 30 ευρο θα με κάλυπτε;δεδομένου ότι το μοτέρ μου είναι 2,2ΗΡ (λέει)
Είναι η απλή λύση με ποντεσιόμετρο που έλεγα πιο πάνω.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Κατ'αρχάς το τρανζίστορ IRFP460 και η δίοδος δίπλα ήταν καλυμμένες με πλαστικό και στερεωμένες με ένα ελασματάκι πάνω στο σασί χωρίς αλοιφή.
Και τώρα με το φλας βλέπω η δίοδος έχει το χρωματάκι της.


Ελέγχω αυτά τα δύο και βλέπουμε.

Να και το τσιμενταρισμένο κουτάκι. Τι προστατεύουν άραγε;

----------


## chip

Δεν ξέρω αν ένας διάδρομος γυμναστικής είναι απλά ένα μοτερ που γυρίζει και ρυθμίζεις στροφές.... οπότε δεν θα μου άρεσε σαν ιδεά να μπεί άλλη πλακέτα... στην πλακέτα επίσης που δείχνεις λείπει ο μικροελεγκτής...

Ο μικροελεγκτης στη δική σου πλακέτα είναι αυτό που λέει ATMEL....

Τα ρελέ οτι κάνουν τσικ δε σημαίνει οτι δουλευουν απαραίτητα... Για να είσαι σίγουρος οτι δουλεύουν πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν από την πλακέτα να τους δωθεί η τάση που θέλει το πηνίο τους και να ελέγξουν ένα μικρό φορτίο...

Επίσης η δίοδος η γέφυρα και το τρανζίστορ πρέπει να ελεγχθούν... (αν πρώτα φανεί οτι τα τρία ρελέ είναι εντάξυ) Κάποιες φορές οταν καίγονται (διοδος γεφυρα τρανζίστορ) κάνουν τρύπα (μικρή ή μεγάλη) κάποιες φορές όμως δεν φαίνεται τίποτα εξωτερικα που να προδίδει καμένο εξάρτημα....

Το καλυμένο κύκλωμα φαίνεται αναλογικό... πιθανό να είναι κύκλωμα οδήγησης του mosfet ίσως με κάποια προστασία... ή κάνει κάποια μέτρηση (τάσης ή ταχύτητας) δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο....

πιθανό να υπάρχει καποιος αισθητήρας ταχύτητας στο διάδρομο θα πρεπε με κάποιο τρόπο να ελεγχθεί και αυτός....

το τσιπάκι στα αριστερά είναι κάποιο LM324 ή LM339 ή είναι σβησμένα τα χαρακτηριστικά?  πάντως είναι φθηνή κατασκευή με όχι επώνυμα υλικά κρίνωντας απο τους Chong πυκνωτές....

όταν λες οτι λειτουργούν οι ενδείξεις σημαίνει οτι δείχνει οτι ρυθμίζει ταχύτητα? οτι πχ βαζεις ένδειξη 10... ή δειχνει οτι ειναι στο μηδεν η ταχύτητα ενώ ζητάς της αύξηση της?

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε chip σ'ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
Τα ρελέ κάνουν και άλλη δουλειά εκτός από τσικ :Confused1: ; Πάντως θα ελεγχθούν με τη σειρά που προτείνεις.
Ευτυχώς έχω κρατήσει και την προηγούμενη πλακέτα οπότε έχω περιθώρια για πειραματισμούς και συγκρίσεις.
Το τσιπάκι πράγματι είναι ξυσμένο-σβησμένο στα πλαίσια της μυστικότητας του προγράμματος της ΝΑΣΑ για σωματική άσκηση αστροναυτών. Αισθητήρας ταχύτητας εκτός από το φωτοκύτταρο;
Οι ενδείξεις δουλεύουν και με το παραπάνω, με το "start" μετράει χιλιόμετρα, ανεβοκατεβάζει ταχύτητες, προγράμματα μέχρι και θερμίδες μου καίει (έχω χάσει κιλά και κιλά).
Μπορεί ένας διάδρομος να μην είναι μόνο ένα μοτέρ, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα έτσι δούλευε, χώρια που άμα δε βρώ λύση μόνος μου δε ξέρω αν αξίζει να επενδύσω χρήματα στο συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα ρελέ κάνουν και άλλη δουλειά εκτός από τσικ;


Προφανώς δεν τα βάζουν για να κάνουν απλά έναν τέτοιο ήχο, έτσι δεν είναι; Φιλικά πάντα. Στην ουσία είναι διακόπτες που αντί να τους πατάει κάποιο χέρι, τους πατάει ένας ηλεκτρομαγνήτης. Εφόσον εσύ ακούς το "τσικ" το ρελέ μηχανικά είναι εντάξει, αλλά οι επαφές του, στο σημείο που ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους, μπορεί να μην αφήνουν το ρεύμα να περάσει, κυρίως επειδή έχουν μαυρίσει από τη χρήση. Πρέπει λοιπόν να το βάλεις να οπλίσει και με ένα πολύμετρο να δεις αν οι επαφές του δείχνουν βραχυκύκλωμα, ή εναλλακτικά, όπως είπε και ο Θανάσης, να του βάλεις ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό φορτίο (μια μικρή λάμπα π.χ.)

Τώρα για να είναι το πρόβλημά σου μόνο ημιαγωγοί, το βλέπω δύσκολο. Αυτοί συνήθως εάν χαλάσουν βραχυκυκλώνουν (εκτός αν σκάσουν τελείως, οπότε φαίνονται με γυμνό μάτι). Συγκεκριμένα αν είχες βραχυκύκλωμα στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ή στη δίοδο ισχύος που είναι στην ψύκτρα (το χρώμα είναι φυσιολογικό) θα είχες πτώσεις/καψίματα ασφαλειών και/ή εξαϋλωμένους χαλκοδιαδρόμους στην πλακέτα, ενώ αν είχες βραχυκύκλωμα στο MOSFET ισχύος το μοτέρ θα δούλευε μονίμως στο φουλ.

Οπότε εκτός από τους ημιαγωγούς ισχύος δες για κατεστραμμένους χαλκοδιαδρόμους στην πλακέτα (φαίνονται με το μάτι και επίσης θα έχουν αφήσει ίχνη μαυρίλας στο κουτί κάτω από την πλακέτα), όπως επίσης για καμμένες ασφάλειες ή κακές επαφές (στη σύνδεση του μοτέρ κυρίως), ή σπασμένες/ραγισμένες κολλήσεις.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλιππε σ'ευχαριστώ κι εσένα για τη συνδρομή σου.
Τελικά, χωρίς συμπτώματα, χρωματικές αλλοιώσεις, εκρήξεις και μαυρίσματα (όλα όπως τα έφτιαξε ο πατέρας τους), η λύση στο πρόβλημα δε γίνεται να αντιμετωπιστεί μάλλον από κάποιον των γνώσεών μου. Βέβαια εκείνο που κάνει "τσικ" το επανέλαβα γιατί μου άρεσε όπως το ανέφερε ο φίλος chip (Θανάσης; ), φαντάζομαι χοντρικά καταλαβαίνω τη χρήση και τη λειτουργία του.
Οπότε περιορίζομαι στον έλεγχο ή αλλαγή 2-3 εξαρτημάτων καθώς τα υπόλοιπα είτε είναι τσιμενταρισμένα είτε με σβησμένα στοιχεία.
 Εξάλλου γιαυτό έγινε η αλλαγή της πλακέτας τη πρώτη φορά από τον τεχνικό που είπε ότι είναι μη επισκευάσιμη.

----------


## FILMAN

> Εξάλλου γιαυτό έγινε η αλλαγή της πλακέτας τη πρώτη φορά από τον τεχνικό που είπε ότι είναι μη επισκευάσιμη.


Ε, καλά, οι σημερινοί τεχνικοί αντιμετωπίζουν μια ολόκληρη πλακέτα ως ανταλλακτικό. Δεν κάθονται να την επισκευάσουν, και οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο κιόλας. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν επισκευάζεται.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Όχι μόνο σαν ένα ανταλλακτικό αλλά στο πουλάνε και 4-5 φορές πάνω από την αξία του.
Γιαυτό καταλήγουμε να ψάχνουμε για λύσεις πρώτα στο ιντερνετ και μετά στον μάστορα, άμα ξέραμε και κινέζικα ....

----------


## chip

μήπως έπρεπε να δοκιμάσεις και άλλους τεχνικους στην περιοχή σου? μου κάνει εντύπωση κανένας να μην ξέρει ή να μην  ενδιαφέρεται να την επισκευάσει...
 βέβαια η αλλήθεια είναι οτι είναι προβλημα να κάνεις επισκευή σε πλακέτα χωρίς να έχεις όλο το μηχάνημα...
πάντως επειδή μάλλον ο μικροελεγκτής δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα 99% είναι επισκευάσιμη... και επιμένω να ελέγξεις τα ρελε με κάποιο φορτίο....

----------


## NEOMELOS

Προβλήματα υγείας με κρατούν στο σπίτι, δίνοντάς μου όμως την ευκαιρία να ψαχτώ διαδικτυακά. Θα έρθει και ο καιρός των τεχνικών.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chip

Σου εύχομαι να είσαι γρήγορα γερός και δυνατός!

----------


## fgrek27

Αντώνη καλησπέρα 

Η συνγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικό δεν επισκευαζεται. ψάξε για καινούρια.

----------


## chip

γιατί δεν επισκευάζεται? μόνο ο μικροελεγκτής δεν υπάρχει... όλα τ αλλα είναι κοινά εξααρτήματα... ακόμα και το κλειστό κουτάκι μάλλον μπορεί να καθαριστεί και να αποκαλυφθούν όλα τα εξαρτήματα...
αν ο μικροελεγκτής δουλεύει όλα μαζί χωρίς τα ρελέ και το μεγάλο πυκνωτή ίσως να μην κόστιζαν πάνω απο 10 ευρώ... στη χειροτερη δηλαδή θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ελέγξει τα ρελέ και γιατί όχι και τη γέφυρα και το τρανζίστορ και να τα αλλάξει όλα.... που δεν υπάρχει λόγος... αλλά λέμε τώρα...
εκτός και έχει καεί πινάκι του μικροελεγκτή που οδηγεί το τρανζίστορ ή κάποιο ρελε....

και το ic2 που έχει σβησμένα χαρακτηριστικά και δε νομίζω να έχει χαλάσει είναι μεγάλες πιθανότητες να βρει κάποιος τι είναι.... με ποιο πιθανά Lm324 lm339 cd4011 cd4069....

----------

FILMAN (17-11-14), katmadas (15-11-14)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Άμα έλεγχα ρελέ γέφυρες και τρανζίστορ θα είχαμε μια ιδέα και δεν θα υπήρχαν αντιπαραθέσεις.
Αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ της ταχύτητας, οπότε ....συγνώμη.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους του φόρουμ που συνέβαλαν με τις υποδείξεις τους στην επισκευή της πλακέτας.
Πράγματι, αλλάζοντας τη γέφυρα και το τρανζίστορ ο διάδρομος ζωντάνεψε. Μέχρι στιγμής δε φαίνεται να επηρεάστηκε κάτι άλλο.
Κόστος 1,5 ευρό.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Lonesome Fighter

Καλησπερα παιδια!!Την επαθα και εγω με εναν διαδρομο Premier 1688A αγορασμενο το 2005.Κατω παταω τον διακοπτη ακουγεται ενα τσακ αλλα πανω στο πανελ ουτε φωτα αναβουν ουτε τιποτα.Ηρθε ενας φιλος μου και το ειδε και μου λεει οτι κατα 99% προβλημα ηλεκτρολογικο δεν υπαρχει,μαλλον το θεμα ειναι στην πλακετα.Επικοινωνησα και με ενα καταστημα ειδων γυμναστικης στην περιοχη μου και εκει ο υπευθηνος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον εχει παρει υγρασια(Λογω εργασιων μεσα στο σπιτι τον ειχα βγαλει για μια εβδομαδα στο μπαλκονι) και δεν συμφερει να επισκευαστει.Τι μπορει να φταιει?Η πλακετα βρισκεται στο κατω μερος ή πανω στο πανελ με τις ενδειξεις?

----------


## chip

δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάποιος να ξέρει πως δουλεύει ο συγκεκριμένος διάδρομος... Επίσης για να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος να τον επισκευάσεις μέσω ιντερνετ θα πρεπει να ξέρεις κάποια βασικά πράγματα... πως πχ να ελέγχεις τρανζίστορ τι είναι τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα κλπ...
Αν πιστεύεις οτι έχεις τέτοιες βασικές γνώσεις θα πρεπει να αρχήσεις ανακαλύπτωντας που έχει πλακέτες και να μας δείξεις φωτογραφίες. Από φωτογραφίες είναι μεγάλη πιθανότητα να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει η κάθε πλακέτα και πιθανόν να μπορεσουμε να σε καθοδηγήσουμε στο τι θα ελέγξεις για να αποκαληφθεί η βλάβη.
Αν πράγματι πριν βγει από το μπαλκόνι δούλευε και μετά όχι πιθανόν να έχει θέμα με νερά... μένει όμως να αποδειχθεί αν πχ έχει οξειδωθεί κάποια επαφή ή ενώ είχε νερα πήρε ρεύμα και έγιναν βλάβες...
Πιθανότατα να έχει χαμηλά πλακέτα ισχύος και στο πανελ κάποια βοηθητική πλακέτα για ενδειξεις ρυθμίσεις πιθανόν και για έλεγχο (με μικροελεγκτή). Το μηχάνημα ξεκινούσε μόλις άνοιγες τον κάτω διακόπτη ή έπρεπε να πιεστεί και κάποιο κουμπί στο πανελ?

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε Βαγγέλη.
Έχω το ίδιο διάδρομο και μου έβγαλε δύο φορές πρόβλημα, και γιαυτό άνοιξα και το θέμα.
Την πρώτη αντικατέστησα πλακέτα (είναι κάτω) και μου βγήκε πάνω από 100. Τη δεύτερη και δε βρήκα τεχνίτες και δε χαλάλιζα πια και άλλο κατοστάρι οπότε με τη βοήθεια του φόρουμ τον έβαλα χέρι.
Η πρώτη δουλειά που έχεις να κάνεις εφόσον ακούγεται το "τσακ" από κάτω από την πλακέτα, είναι να ελέγξεις τα καλώδια από το τροφοδοτικό (κάτω) με το πάνελ (πάνω). Αυτά με τους κραδασμούς και με τη μετακίνηση μπορεί να βραχυκυκλώσαν.
Να πάρει νερά η πλακέτα εάν δεν επιμείνεις με το λάστιχο ποτίσματος λίγο δύσκολο γιατί προστατεύεται από το κάλυμμα.
Τώρα από τον υπεύθυνο του καταστήματος άμα περίμενες άλλη απάντηση τι να πω. Έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσεις που πετάει τους παλιούς διαδρόμους να πάμε να τους μαζέψουμε. 700-800 ευρό δε περισσεύουν στον καθένα.
Φυσικά εάν δεν τον έχεις λιώσει τον διάδρομο και αξίζει να τον κρατήσεις θα βρεθεί λύση για να δουλέψει.

----------


## chip

δεν κατάλαβα οτι μιλάμε για το ίδιο μοντέλο....

αφού είναι ίδιο μοντέλο μάλλον ίδια βλάβη θα έχει και αφού η βλάβη στον πρώτο εντοπίστηκε σε γέφυρα και igbt transistor είναι πρώτα υποψήφια... αφού πρώτα ελεγχθεί και η ασφάλεια (αν έχει)... είναι βέβαια πιθανή βλάβη της γέφυρας να έκανες βραχυκύκλωμα και γι αυτό να έχει καει ασφάλεια και να είναι όλος νεκρός....
επίσης να μετρηθεί αν ο μετασχηματιστής έχει ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον

----------


## NEOMELOS

> δεν κατάλαβα οτι μιλάμε για το ίδιο μοντέλο....
> 
> αφού είναι ίδιο μοντέλο μάλλον ίδια βλάβη θα έχει


Ίδιο μοντέλο είναι, αλλά τα συμπτώματα είναι διαφορετικά. Εγώ και με τις δύο πλακέτες είχα ενδείξεις στο πάνελ.
Ασφάλεια δεν συνάντησα πουθενά.
 Η μία πλακέτα έκαιγε γέφυρα (δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα), η άλλη τρανζίστορ ισχύος. Αλλάχτηκε, δούλεψε για ένα διάστημα, μέχρι να το ξανακάψει σε ζόρισμα του διαδρόμου από βάρος. Έκτοτε είναι στον πάγκο για επανέλεγχο και αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό με ρυθμιστή στροφών. Το κακό είναι, επειδή γίνεται η δουλειά μου, η αρχική πλακέτα αραχνιάζει....
Πάντως σωστά λες ότι πρέπει να ελεγχθεί ο μετασχηματιστής γιατί απ'ότι κατάλαβα εκείνο το τμήμα της πλακέτας είναι που δίνει τροφοδοσία στο πάνελ και στα χειριστήρια. Και επιμένω, έλεγχος στα καλώδια που δεν προστατεύονται καλά με μακαρόνι και τρίβονται.

----------


## tecat

Αν και το θέμα ειναι παλιο θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ να βρω τροφοδοτικό με ρυθμιστη στροφων;

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Αν και το θέμα ειναι παλιο θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ να βρω τροφοδοτικό με ρυθμιστη στροφων;


Τι ήθελες και το ξανάνοιξες.
Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να "ξανα"-παραγγείλω. Λίγο ζόρικη διαδικασία, αλλά με ένα 45άρι Ε για 1,5-2 χρόνια καθαρίζω.
https://world.taobao.com/item/407350...?fromSite=main και ο μεσίτης που τα στέλνει http://www.yoybuy.com/en/

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Φίλε φταίει το τρανζίστορ ισχύος και έχει να κάνει με την σωστή τοποθέτησή του με πάστα για καλή θερμοαπαγωγή. Εχει πέσει στα χέρια μου παρόμοια πλακέτα (όχι η ίδια το τονίζω) χωρίς να θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά.Είχε πάει δυο φορές στην αντιπροσωπεία και τοποθετήθηκε λάθος το τρανζίστορ χωρίς να ακουμπάει πλήρως στην ψύκτρα. το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να καεί δυο φορές  σε ένα χρόνο από κακή αποβολή θερμότητας. Αν το τοποθετήσεις σωστά θα σε πάει 5-10 χρόνια ανάλογα με τη χρήση μέχρι να ξανακαεί.

----------

NEOMELOS (20-12-16)

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Φίλε φταίει το τρανζίστορ ισχύος


Έλα όμως που δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά (Θεσσαλονίκη) και για να το παραγγείλεις σε μαγαζί σου κοστίζει σχεδόν όσο μία πλακέτα. 20 +  Ευρώ.
Γι αυτό παραγγελία στο Ebay τα τρανζίστορ (ότι κινεζιά έρθει και όταν έρθει) και μία πλακέτα καβάντζα, γιατί όλα κάνουν γύρω στο 20ήμερο+ να έρθουν, ώστε να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## klik

> Έλα όμως που δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά (Θεσσαλονίκη)


  ποιος είναι ο κωδικός του;

----------


## NEOMELOS

> ποιος είναι ο κωδικός του;


 24Ν50
........

----------


## klik

Ίσως να μου έχουν μείνει τέτοια. Είναι CoolMOS αν θυμάμαι καλά σε ΤΟ220 περίβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

IRFP460;

----------

NEOMELOS (20-12-16)

----------


## klik

Παίζουν τα IRFP460 σαν αντικατάσταση, απλά έχουν λίγο μεγαλύτερο Rds ON οπότε δεν αναμένεται πρόβλημα αν δεν δουλεύει στο όριο.

----------

FILMAN (20-12-16), NEOMELOS (20-12-16)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλοι μου να μη σας κουράζω.
Πήγα στα 1-2-3 γνωστά μαγαζιά του κέντρου και το συγκεκριμένο δεν υπήρχε.
Ένα με παρεμφερή στοιχεία είχε κόστος 20+ ευρώ. 
Μη ξεχνάτε είμαι ερασιτέχνης καταστρ... επισκευαστής. Γι αυτό δε ρισκάρω να ρίξω χρήματα σε ανταλλακτικά που μπορεί να μη ταιριάζουν, να μην είναι αυτά και μόνον αυτά υπεύθυνα για το πρόβλημα, ή από κακό χειρισμό να καταστραφούν και ίσως να προκαλέσουν και μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.
Έτσι και η εύκολη λύση της νέας πλακέτας που σίγουρα δουλεύει και η άσκηση του αθλήματος-hobby με τα τρανζίστορ από το Ebay.
Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει, "ρε φραγκοκίλερ γιατί δε το πας σε ένα μάστορα". Αλλά εκτός του ότι αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση, έχω και πολλά παραδείγματα όπου η προσωπική ενασχόληση με τις βλάβες είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και οικονομικότερα, από την επέμβαση των "ειδικών".

----------


## klik

Έχω IXGH24N60AU1, IRG4PH50KD και IRFP460. Αν σου κάνει κάποιο από αυτά, στείλε πμ.
Όλα σε ΤΟ247 κέλυφος από αξιόπιστους προμηθευτές.




> Πήγα στα 1-2-3 γνωστά μαγαζιά του κέντρου και το συγκεκριμένο δεν υπήρχε.
> Ένα με παρεμφερή στοιχεία είχε κόστος 20+ ευρώ.


υπάρχουν χιλιάδες fet, δεν μπορούν τα μαγαζιά να έχουν στοκ από όλα μήπως χρειαστεί κάποιο σε κάποιον, θα ήταν άσκοπο (ειδικά σε τόσο μικρή αγορά). Αν τους χρειάστηκε κάποια φορά, παρήγγειλαν και κράτησαν και γι'αυτούς μερικά τεμάχια. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και τα fet που έχουν παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά και μπορούν (ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή) να αντικαταστήσουν τα αρχικά που χάλασαν.

----------


## Nick255

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, έχω ένα προβλημα με την πλακέτα από kettler διάδρομο, έχει κάψει μοτέρ κ μετρώντας χωρίς το μοτερ, όταν ανοίγει το ρελε δίνε 310 V. Έχω αλλάξει γέφυρα κ τρανζίστορ κ πάλι τα ίδια, τι άλλο μπορώ να τσεκάρω;  :Cursing:

----------


## Nick255

IMG_20201229_205006.jpg [ATTACH=CONFIG]48071[/ATTACHIMG_20201215_185302.jpg

----------


## johann

Χρονια πολλα, 
Εχω το tx1 και μου βγαζει Err 94
Πηρα πανω και μου ειπαν μοτερ , καμενα τυλιγματα. Του κανω ρεσετ δουλευει οταν ξεκινησει να δουλευει δουλευει. Οταν δεν ξεκιναει βγαζει το ερρορ αυτο και το καταλαβαινω οτι δεν οπλιζει ο ρελες.
Εσενα ?

----------

